
Ask HN: How to take leadership been younger and with same seniority - ta_20192
I changed my job some weeks ago and now I’m working with a guy that is older than me and has been on the company for little over a year.<p>The guy is not bad, but he is a little insecure about making decisions, several times he stop by my desk and ask me to walk to his just to show the work that he has done, even the little features.<p>I’m have a little more experience with the technology that we are working and I’m still highly motivated because everything is new and the company is much better than the last one.<p>My question is, how can I get leadership in the project without making the guy look bad or more insecure?<p>(We both are medium level developers, there will be no seniors on our team for at least some month).<p>English is not my first language and it may make me sound arrogant, but that is not my intention.<p>Thank you;
======
realshowbiz
Why is leadership important here?

I’d say just contribute and try to get stuff done. Especially if you've only
been there a few weeks. Focus on working _with_ the people more than working
with the tech.

~~~
ta_20192
That’s sound very reasonable, I have to admit that i’m a little more tech than
people and this need some work. Thank you for taking the time to reply

